# Best wood to use for adding exterior trim around outside windows?



## Danny870

Hey guys, I am wanting to add some simple trim around the outside of two windows, basically like you would see on the inside going around a window or a door, only this will be done around the outside of the Windows. I need suggestions on what would be the best wood that can hold up to Arkansas weather? Snow in the winter, rain in the spring and extrame heat in the summer. I plan to paint it white, and will use a good exterior grade paint, and possibly seal it will a marine grade varnish. 

Suggestions on wood? Should I use treated wood?


----------



## Toolman50

I would probably use Cedar, although Pine will be fine if it's properly painted and caulked.


----------



## Kansas Gary

Short answer...............Cedar. You can get it with rough on one side and smooth on the other at any lumber yard. So if you like the look of smooth put that out if rough flip it....... It will take primer and paint on either side.


----------



## mako1

I would use vinyl or PVC.Maintenance free. Check out http://www.certainteed.com/ I use a lot of their products in my remodeling business.


----------



## TimPa

if you don't mind the maintenance and upkeep, cedar or redwood will hold up better than most woods.


imho the best is to cap the wood (pine) with white aluminum, it will last a looooong time. or pvc as mentioned.


----------



## Burb

mako1 said:


> I would use vinyl or PVC.Maintenance free. Check out http://www.certainteed.com/ I use a lot of their products in my remodeling business.


What he said. That's what I use is bathrooms in the interior as well.


----------



## woodnthings

*I have used Pressure Treated Yellow Pine*

PT Yellow Pine holds iup very well, if painted regularly. A good exterior primer is required, use KILZ. 

The rest of my exterior trim is Cedar, solid color exterior stained. It does weather in extreme sun, and need care every 3 -5 years.

I have also worked with Cypress and it's my new choice for exterior wood. It weathers well and is great to work with. I used it on a barn door restoration:


----------



## Quickstep

I'm not familiar with Arkansas weather, but here, white pine rots almost faster than you can paint it. 

My windows are trimmed with Azek trimbooard. Be sure to use stainless nails, because any rust streaks really show up.

Here's a link http://www.azek.com/products/trim/


----------



## Chamfer

I'm with Mako and Burb. We often use composites or PVC at work for out door replacement pieces.

If you don't mind the regular maintenance and the fact that ALL WOOD rots away eventually, than go with wood. As has been mentioned Cedar is good as well as Cyprus. There are arguably even better woods but you get into exotics that are pricey.

Whatever you do don't use Pine or Fir. Treated Pine would be acceptable if you must.


----------



## Steve Neul

I use pressure treated wood on all exterior millwork. On vertical surfaces it would last nearly forever with no paint or sealer at all. The only problem with it is painting. You have to let the water dry out of it before painting. Once dry it paints as well as any wood.


----------



## ukhorse

They sell preformed PVC sill plate and brickmoulding at Lowes.
Only way to go, lasts forever and its already white.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_112996-1487...e&UserSearch=pvc+sill+plate&productId=3319096

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## Danny870

Ok, so here is another question: the exterior of my house is all brick, so assuming that I go with either ceder (sanded smooth and painted white) or the PVC type stuff that is available at Lowe's/HD, what would be a good way to attach it to the brick? I thought about using PL Premium 3x construction adhesive, but I worry about having the possibility of not be able to remove it in the future, should a board need replaced or what ever the reason may be. I guess the only other option for attaching this trim would be to pre drill the brick for anchors and screw it on? That seems like much more work. Maybe construction adhesive would be the better/easier choice?


----------



## aardvark

I have a 1909 farmhouse that I bought. It sat unpainted for over 30 years and much of the siding/trim was totally free of paint and sitting bare due to neglect. The paint literally just wore off due to the climate. The only rot was around areas where the water constantly ran down it.
We live in a template rainforest.

The wood? Poplar!

Mind you, the old growth wood was a little better. Still, any patching I did was again with Poplar. I expect it to hold up until i'm dead and gone. I am hoping for another 40-45 years.


----------



## Danny870

Is poplar any better than pine when it comes to painted exterior wood?


----------

